# The Mozart of the Pigeon sport... Gone?



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

If there is one flier in all the world that stands out as one above the rest, I'd have to pick Ludo Claessen. I've probably read every article and interview he's ever given. This is really sad to see someone that is already a great and has a long time left to fly; just pick up and leave. http://www.pipa.be/verkoop/persberichtludoeng.jpg 

What got me is it says he doesn't have any birds let at home now. I can't imagine.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow that was bad. Maybe he felt his life is threatened with those thieves. Nevertheless he already made a mark on pigeon sport. I wish him well. On a positive note one can always go back in pigeon sport.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Wow that was bad. Maybe he felt his life is threatened with those thieves. Nevertheless he already made a mark on pigeon sport. I wish him well. On a positive note one can always go back in pigeon sport.


This is what I was thinking... or hoping. I've seen him with his birds, no one that loves them as much as he does can stay away for long. The man is very talented and really is a great breeder. He has a breed of pigeons that will be with us for a very long time. I'd like to know what Mr. Smith is thinking about this. I wonder where he is..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> I'd like to know what Mr. Smith is thinking about this. I wonder where he is..


Well, PM him and e-mail him .. I'm sure he will reply. The moderators CAN'T be here 24/7 .. sorry!

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, PM him and e-mail him .. I'm sure he will reply. The moderators CAN'T be here 24/7 .. sorry!
> 
> Terry


Well I think that if your a moderator It should be your job to be here 24/7.  Or at least when I'm online. Administrators don't have to be though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Well I think that if your a moderator It should be your job to be here 24/7.  Or at least when I'm online. Administrators don't have to be though.


Very, very funny, Matt! Well, I've got some Moderator/Admin things to do .. so see you later .. if you want to hear from Warren, then e-mail him! Just my advice!

Terry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Some people get married to their pigeons. Ludo may think of his birds as a job. They can burn you out. It just might be time for him to retire. I think one thing that has made him as great as he is, is his ability to let go of birds. In his history he has cut back numerous times his stock to make it better. I remember reading when he cut back to I think six pairs, and started over. He may be just taking a breather. We may see him in a few years, start from scratch. I bet if he did he would reach heights again in the sport. He has a knack for knowing his birds. 

Randy

P.S. I bet Warren is counting his pennies for the up coming auction.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> P.S. I bet Warren is counting his pennies for the up coming auction.


Well I'm sure he isn't alone. I'll bet Mike Ganus and Ed are both looking through every crack in their house right now looking for all those pennies, too.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

With the price his birds were fetching. I see where people stealing his birds thought they could make a few dollars. This is SAD because the man had to decide to leave the sport In part because of thieves. I am sure the remaining birds will have some good bid offers at auction. Has he secretly kept back some birds to start breeding agin Who knows time will tell. I wish him luck with his new endeavers And maybe Some day he will return to the sport.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Large sums involved in racing*

At the time of these different postings, the EURO was worth about US $1.50. There are some large sums of money involved in pigeon racing. Some racers consider that their lives are worth more than raising pigeons. 

Excerpts from Schaerlaeckens' website:

http://schaerlaeckens.mikehopman.nl/pages/nieuwsrubriek.php

(Items in Dutch/Flemish/Vlaams already translated into English)



> And...? Right again (19/02/2008 )
> 
> Last night criminals in vain tried to steal pigeons from Pipa.
> The name of pipa needs no introduction.
> ...





> Justice (01/02/2008 )
> 
> - Yesterday famous vet HdW had to appear before court for selling medicine that are not registered.
> The verdict was 3 months on probation, a fine and an additional claim of no less than 750,000 e.
> ...


------



> Never ending misery (28/01/2008 )
> 
> And again pigeons stolen.
> In the night from 26 ro 27 January 44 pigeons were stolen from the Dutch Long distrance star A P Overwater.
> ...


Larry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Larry, nice post. I go to pipa website, too, and read those tales. It is sad and dangerous to be famous. I suppose this is the darker aspect of pigeon racing. I am not into racing, but I have heard about jealousy, etc.

It seemed that greed and envy are causing these stories. Pigeon racing is not a hobby anymore, but a way of life (job) for these criminals. When your life is in danger, it won't be fun anymore. So some quit. Just imagine your kid found these thieves stealing your birds in your own house. We might hear some murder stories.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Interesting!*

I too have noticed that Ludo seems to have disappeared. There is no question that he has made his mark on the racing pigeon world. I consider myself very fortunate that I have a loft full of sons, daughters and grandchildren from the great Ludo Claessens through Warren Smith.

I can tell you this, I would consider it a travesty if I didn't have these wonderful pigeons. They are everything I ever dreamed of in racing pigeons. They are the most beautiful birds I have ever seen and they really seem to do the job from 250 to 400 miles. My birds are *very* highly inbred with names like Silver Boy, De Juf, Red Baron, Late Rode 430, and Vos 77 appearing 3, 4, even 5 times on both sides of the pedigree. These birds are keeping right up with everything else out there. I am looking forward to this breeding season when I will be crossing some of these birds with a line of Kaizer Janssens that I have obtained. These birds have done very well at the shorter distances for me. With the hybrib vigor this should produce, I am really looking forward to how they measure up!

No question, Mr. Claessens is the man in my book, but I would be telling half the story if I didn't credit Warren for his genius in breeding these lines to serve his needs as well. Between these two guys, I owe them everything.

I sure hope that Ludo hasn't hung it up for good. That would be a tremendous loss to the sport.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope that Warren will post his thoughts and comments when he has time.

I would keep those birds inside my home if I EVER thought someone would steal them.

By the way, I like the name Ludo, and I would use that name for one of my birds-if he was indeed one of his birds.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I hope that Warren will post his thoughts and comments when he has time.
> 
> I would keep those birds inside my home if I EVER thought someone would steal them.
> 
> By the way, I like the name Ludo, and I would use that name for one of my birds-if he was indeed pne of his birds.



Unfortunately, because of the rash of thefts, those that are priviledged enough to have direct Ludos are not very anxious to let people know that fact! It's like hanging a sign in front of your loft saying, "please come steal me!"

Dan


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> Well I'm sure he isn't alone. I'll bet Mike Ganus and Ed are both looking through every crack in their house right now looking for all those pennies, too.


Something tells me that pennies aren't going to help you in this auction! It would not surprise me to see his top birds go for 50 - 75,000 Euros or more. Boy it sure will be exciting to watch though. I would bet that the vast majority of them end up in China. That seems to be where they end up most of the time.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Folks,

Unfortunately, I have not been keeping up with the latest news out of Europe, and so tonight was the first I heard of this report. 

First, a few observations. 

#1 If you were shrewd enough to invest in Ludo's, then like the stock market in the USA today 10/28 up almost 900 points....the value of your Ludo stock may have just doubled or more in value !! 

#2 If you are going to have more money in your loft by way of Ludo's, then the local bank has in it's vaults, then you better employ some serious security measures now !!

I don't quite understand why Ludo, who has made hundreds of thousands of Euro's every year from his auctions, did not deploy some of that money in the form of security guards etc. I guess it's because it never happened before...and so a false sense of security set in. 

I also suspect, that Ludo will have some final spectacular "Final" sale, only to re-enter the sport again some day. Ludo is one of those truely *"Grand Master's"* of the sport. He has a very rare ability to select pigeons. 

Unlike some who claim such a title, and call themselves professional "selectors" and write articles and such, this guy really has the "Gift". He can walk through one of those open air pigeon market's over there and pick out those very rare special gems that other's overlook. He also has a network of fanciers from around the world, who have acted as a Global Depositary of his very special strain, upon which he could draw upon to rebuild his family if he chose to do so. Give it a few years, and then don't be surprized if he shows up again some day at a different location. You don't just give up your life long passion, and walk away from it all, it's in your blood.


----------

